# * Post ur VB/VB.NET queries here *



## Gigacore (Oct 25, 2007)

Guys use this thread to post all you VB and .NET Queries here. . . and also post ur own source codes, tips and tricks here.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Giga for starting this thread. 
I want to clarify one point here. 

The old Visual Basic 6.0 is reffered to as VB6 or Classic VB. The name VB.NET or Visual Basic .NET is reffered to in framework 1.0 or 1.1 . Now it is called only with "Visual Basic" with the release number at the end like "Visual Basic 2005" or "Visual Basic 2008".

Ok here are some useful links for those who want to learn about Visual Basic.NET /.NET

Visual Basic Home Page

Visual Basic Express Edition Home Page You can download a free copy of this express edition and use it for learning , register in the site to get the key.

How Do I Videos from Microsoft.

Appdev - The famous video tutorial site. They have many paid packages , but there are also some usefull free videos available in the site for registered users(free registration). Appdev is one of the top resources available on the internet.

CodeProject.com .. The best resource available for .NET , You have to register in their site to download attached demos and source codes. The registration is free.

VbCity.com -  Another top site, covers Classic VB , .NET and VBA. Checkout the forum, that where the real deal is 

Some books to reffer. 
Visual Basic Black Book - Best for beginners
WROX Publications books are good for intermediate to expert programmers.
you have Begining Visual Basic and Mastering Visual Basic from WROX

EDIT: Almost forgot. If you donot know how to use a dataprovider then checkout *www.connectionstrings.com/ it has connection strings for almost all providers.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 25, 2007)

^ you are welcome bro.

and i learnt a lot from ur above post


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

Lots of short tips and tut videos from Micorsoft.

Visual Basic At The Movies


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

^ Wow thanks... only tips will be helpful to me and not the videos coz i'm on dialup


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ even the tips are videos  , dont worry I will give you a copy.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

phewwwwww...... thanks


----------



## arunkumarnair001 (May 22, 2009)

i want to create a windows login form having the following features:
1)should occupy full screen
2)have a method to authenicate users.
2)should not be seen in taskmanager and taskbar.
3)all key combinations such as alt+tab,clt+alt+del ,alt+f4,win keys should be disabled
4)user no way should access the system without correct details.
now i have the answers for first three and  and have disabled  alt+f4 key  combination.but the problem is with other key combination. can anyone give a coding for it in vb.net.i am using visual studio 2005


----------



## rohanmathew (Nov 26, 2009)

*Query: * Post ur VB/VB.NET queries here **

need a code to open an application such as photoshop inside mdi form in vb6.Pls help.I tried shell command.but application is getting outside the mdi form.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neo777 (Nov 29, 2009)

*QUERY: * Post ur VB/VB.NET queries here **

Hi
I am customizing ms access with use of vb.

I have made a startup form with picture. it covers all the screen except some lower portion. this form has no functionality and only serve as backgroud. this is not sizable and no button exists. an user can't close it or resize it.

The problem is if any other opened form which size is lesser than startup form positioned on the top of startup form and when click is made on startup form, the other form gets hide behind the startup form and it causes inconvenience to user.

If anyone could help me in this regard.
Thanks


----------



## khattam_ (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,

I want to design Gtk VB.NET apps in Ubuntu. I installed Moonlight, but I could not find the Gtk design toolkit. Can you help?


----------



## anni (Feb 3, 2010)

Is any vb generator available which will generate the simple vb application through wizard, without written any /much code


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 8, 2010)

What code do you need? A simple windows-forms supported VB app generates enough code for you to work with...


----------



## anni (Feb 8, 2010)

I want one data entry form like customer entry form... so that i can use as a template in my project, AND i can change whatever i want


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 9, 2010)

You can get projects like that from the internet... www.codeproject.com or else why cant you just drag drop the controls onto the form? its not that difficult...


----------

